# Is the 2007 Orca that good???



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Posted this under "bikes n forks" and didnt get a single response...

My wife got me a nice brochure for the 2007 Orbea Orca. She likes the way it looks and she is looking for a birthday present for me and the brochure was a hint

I have a Soma Smoothie ES that has been a great bike for me in terms of ride quality, durability, etc. All good. No bling factor, no running into anyone else riding one. I think that a new Orca might be a bit over the top for me cause I'm a big guy who only averages 16mph and does no more than 45 miles or so per ride.

Course, I think it is a very hot looking bike... and I think the Onix and Opal are a sweet looking bikes too. The Orca sales brochure makes it sound like the nicest thing since sliced bread. I'm skeptical. Don't know if it is *that* great of a bike or not. 

I'm tempted to tell her to save the $4k or $5k or whatever, and just spend $150 or whatever to get me a new giro atmos or something. (or maybe just spend $2k or so to get a new Onix)

Anyone out there experienced with the 2007 Orbea Orca? Is it really really all that and a bag of chips? Is it stiff, comfortable, sketchy, frail, lust-worthy, or what? Someone out there MUST be putting miles on one... right? 

Does it inspire you to ride? Does it motivate you? Or is it just another bike in the herd?

Tell me whatcha think. Im really curious. Thanks.


----------



## alimon (Apr 10, 2006)

*Do not fight it,*

If I would have my wife with the intention of buying me a new ORCA, I wouldn't say a word. 
I had to buy my Orca by myself, and let me tell you something, IMHO on everything there is a line where better is not easy to quantify. 
If you are riding a very old steel bike and you go for a good AL or a carbon bike, the difference is easy to notice. If you go from an Onix to an Orca (which I did), it may not be so obvious.
The important is how much you like it. The more you like it, the more you will use it, the better you will be, the more you will like it and so on.
Let me tell you, I really love it.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I ride an Opal and have sold a few Orca's. It one of the best looking and riding bikes out there. Every Orbea bicycle is born in the heart of the Pyrenees in northern Spain and hand made. You cant go wrong!!! 

BTW You have a great wife..


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, be sure to tell your wife that she rocks!


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

No kidding. Everyone who is buying a Diva on this board seems to be buying one for a wife or girlfriend. Where do I meet these guys? Is it retroactive? If I hook up with one of these guys will I be reimbursed for my own Diva purchase?


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, the Orca is THAT good.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

janetaylor7 said:


> No kidding. Everyone who is buying a Diva on this board seems to be buying one for a wife or girlfriend. Where do I meet these guys? Is it retroactive? If I hook up with one of these guys will I be reimbursed for my own Diva purchase?


If you met one of these guys, it's too late for you. They would already be married or attached.

But seriously, if you bought something like the Diva by yourself using your own hard-earned money, I think you will treasure it much more than if it was given to you.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

I, too, am of the mind that bike level/cost should have some correlation to the riders skill/use. Though I love the look of the Orca, I know I am not worthy of it. I don't do massive miles, I don't race, and I never will (15-17 mph, 40-70 miles on a Sunday). Even though I ride alone, and few would see what I'm riding, I'd still feel like a poser. I bought the Onix, and have been very happy with it. Probably still too much for my level, but a happy compromise between bike-lust and keeping it real.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

I ride 20+ miles a day but I don't race. I wanted the comfort of the orca but I fitted it with Ultegra. I can't justify higher end components. Upgraded the wheels slightly.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

patsdiner said:


> I bought the Onix, and have been very happy with it. Probably still too much for my level, but a happy compromise between bike-lust and keeping it real.



Thanks everyone for all the comments

Thanks patsdiner - I tend to agree. Maybe suggest the Onix as a budget friendly alternative that will leave us a few $k to get her a rockin bike too.

And - Jane - that is so funny...
_" If I hook up with one of these guys will I be reimbursed for my own Diva purchase?"_
I'm surprised there's no rap song that talks about *"Spousal Diva Reimbursement"* Maybe someone here should write one... 

"to the left, to the left - your Orbea Diva is parked to the left"


----------



## alimon (Apr 10, 2006)

*Totally Disagree*

The bike you are riding has nothing to do with your skills, (IMHO), is all about love.

Of course, people will talk about a slow rider on an expensive bike, but WHO CARES?

I am not a pro, but I ride seriuosly at 24-24 mph as much as I can, and if somebody believes my Orca is too much for me, so be.
Is like not buying a Porsche because you do not speed, right?
Just enjoy!


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*I just received my 07 Orca*

1st group ride I did on the bike I almost got sick and tired of how PIMP the bike looked. On and on EVERYONE went about how that was the best looking bike they have ever seen, Bling, etc. 

KMan
www.MLKimages.com






jakerson said:


> Posted this under "bikes n forks" and didnt get a single response...
> 
> My wife got me a nice brochure for the 2007 Orbea Orca. She likes the way it looks and she is looking for a birthday present for me and the brochure was a hint
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMel (Jan 31, 2007)

KMan said:


> 1st group ride I did on the bike I almost got sick and tired of how PIMP the bike looked. On and on EVERYONE went about how that was the best looking bike they have ever seen, Bling, etc.
> 
> KMan
> www.MLKimages.com



What color did you get? Can you post a picture?


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*White*

Same asmost others - I'll get some picture up shortly.

KMan
www.MLKimages.com





MrMel said:


> What color did you get? Can you post a picture?


----------



## bluefish (Aug 11, 2006)

I have been riding Orca 07 since January when I took delivery. I bought it in October from a picture and a recommendation, so you could imagine the anticipation after waiting 3 months and seeing clandestine photos scattered around the Internet. I love the bike. My previous bike was a 2000 Trek Postal carbon upgraded to Shimano Dura-Ace 10 speed and Bontrager Race X Lite wheels. It is an excellent bike. The Orca 2007 is better in every way but not by an astounding amount. Yes it is stiff. Very stiff in fact. And it is compliant but if anyone says that a bike is smooth over bumps there crazy. It is defiantly better on road vibrations. If I can give this bike one description that sums it up in one word - that would be Confident. I have an extremely secure and balanced feeling on this bike. I know that I will be attempting 50 mph in Six Gap this year. It is just that strong of a bike. When you look at the seat and chain stay assembly you will understand why. The geometry is visibly stiff. And it is a light bike too. The Orca is so balanced that I fearlessly release the handlebars at speed and the bike stays straight with a solid feeling. I am also a design aficionado. If you are not planning to set this bike in your living room as a center piece then your missing half the pleasure of owning the most outstanding piece of industrial design for 2007. There are a lot of great bikes out there and they all cost too much but if you’re willing to spend the money you will defiantly be happy with the Orca 07. I bought mine at Florida Bicycle Sports in St Petersburg and I believe that Matt has several available for a test drive (shameless plug). Inspiration is another word that fits this bike. I rode every day this week and I can’t wait till tomorrows group ride. I have defiantly moved up the envy ladder and now I have to move up to the level of the bike. Now that’s motivation.


----------

